
GPT-3 GH repo archived and Model release remains an open issue - peterthehacker
https://github.com/openai/gpt-3/issues/1
======
peterthehacker
Like many others in HN, I’m interested in learning more about GPT-3 and
experimenting with the model myself but I was surprised to find that it’s not
openly available and that the repo was archived, perhaps for the reasons
discussed in this issue.

Maybe someone here on HN could help shed light on what’s going on and clarify
if/when a GPT-3 model will be available?

